# Best sole for Rancourt Ranger Moc?



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post. You all seem to have a lot of experience with Rancourt, and I wanted to get some opinions on which soles you prefer for the Ranger Moc.

I plan to place an order for the Ranger Moc in Chili Latigo;



But I'm not sure which soles to get.

From what I've gathered, here are the options:
a) Vibram black or white christy (as above on Rancourt site)
b) Honey crepe
c) Vibram mini lug (honey or black)
d) Lactae Hevea
e) maybe more?

Which would you select to pair with the Chili Latigo, and why?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Regular camp moc sole is what I got, and wouldn't change it.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a fan of the regular camp sole. The Rancourt camp soles are Amazonas brand, very comfortable and durable. I think the standard black or even the would go well with it. IMO, the other soles are better paired with a more structured upper, like that Rancourt made up for him.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your helpful replies. Glad to hear you are both with happy with the regular camp soles, but for some reason I'm just not a fan. 

Aesthetically, they strike me as just a little thin. And, from a practical stand point, I was hoping for something just a little stiffer, since I have had problems with soft soles in the past (plantar fasciitis), and I know I will be using this on my around town bike quite often.

Hardline_42, you suggested that the thicker soles would look better on the custom 3 eye boat, but is that shoe really more structured than the 4 eye ranger moc? (hard to tell from the pic). 

Should have mentioned this in the initial post, but these will be lined. And since the latigo is, of course, a stiffer piece of leather than many of the other offerings, I was thinking this would be a bit more substantial "shoe" than moc. Hence the thicker sole. 

I'm not really a fan of the entirely "flat" christy, so I was thinking of going with either the mini-lug or the Lactae Hevea, or perhaps the honey crepe. Any thoughts on the relative merits of these?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I have never really cared for camp soles either, for the same reasons. I just ordered a pair of the Ranger mocs in chromexcel with the black cristy soles. They should arrive next week. I'll try to post a report with photos then.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

Walter Denton said:


> I have never really cared for camp soles either, for the same reasons. I just ordered a pair of the Ranger mocs in chromexcel with the black cristy soles. They should arrive next week. I'll try to post a report with photos then.


Sounds like an excellent make-up, which chromexcel? Oh, and what made you go for the black christy?

Please do post pics. There are not enough pics around of the different options for Rancourt MTO, and it can be very difficult for those less experienced with the different leathers, soles, etc.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Regular camp moc sole is what I got, and wouldn't change it.


Ditto.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I went with the white Vibram christy wedge sole on my Rancourt Rangers. I am very happy with the contrast and have received more than a few complements and questions as to where I got my "heavy duty boat shoes!" Great shoes/very well made.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> I went with the white Vibram christy wedge sole on my Rancourt Rangers. I am very happy with the contrast and have received more than a few complements and questions as to where I got my "heavy duty boat shoes!" Great shoes/very well made.


Compliments are always good! Glad to hear you are happy with the white christy. The white christy on the ranger moc is an excellent "heavy duty" alternative to the boat shoe.......But I'm not sure about the white christy paired with the reddish tone of the chili latigo I am planning to order.

May I ask which leather you went with?

And, please, do post pics of your Rancourts. MTO is awesome, but the dearth of photos makes it hard to envision the end shoe.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

It took me quite a while to decide which leather and which sole I wanted. I decided the latigo would be stiffer than I wanted. I went with the Carolina Brown Chromexcel. I wanted a sole with more cushioning than a camp moc so I took a chance on the Cristy. I didn't want a lot of contrast so I chose the black. I also ordered them with a leather lining and rawhide laces.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^


Jack Straw said:


> Compliments are always good! Glad to hear you are happy with the white christy. The white christy on the ranger moc is an excellent "heavy duty" alternative to the boat shoe.......But I'm not sure about the white christy paired with the reddish tone of the chili latigo I am planning to order.
> 
> May I ask which leather you went with?
> 
> And, please, do post pics of your Rancourts. MTO is awesome, but the dearth of photos makes it hard to envision the end shoe.


I went with the #8 Chromexcel. I keep hoping someone will opt for the Lactae Hevea rubber soles and give us some first hand feedback on how those perform! Might you consider doing such?


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> ...
> but is that shoe really more structured....?
> 
> Should have mentioned this in the initial post, but these will be lined.


It is, because mine are lined too. This, coupled with the thick leather makes for a very substantial shoe. Also, the leather mid sole adds heft. I ordered these to be a tough winter shoe. That lining really adds quite a bit to the feel.

Good luck in your decisions! and do post pics when all is said and done.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

Walter Denton said:


> It took me quite a while to decide which leather and which sole I wanted. I decided the latigo would be stiffer than I wanted. I went with the Carolina Brown Chromexcel. I wanted a sole with more cushioning than a camp moc so I took a chance on the Cristy. I didn't want a lot of contrast so I chose the black. I also ordered them with a leather lining and rawhide laces.


Yes, in the case of the brown CXL, white soles without a doubt. Sounds like a perfectly "trad" and "heavy duty" boat shoe. Would love to see pics.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> I went with the #8 Chromexcel. I keep hoping someone will opt for the Lactae Hevea rubber soles and give us some first hand feedback on how those perform! Might you consider doing such?


Ah, #8. Didn't think of that. Very interested to see how the reddish tones of the burgundy #8 pair with the white christy. Pics pretty, pretty, please.
BTW, the #8 CXL belts on the Rancourt site look great and are well priced. Have you seen them?

I'm considering the Lactae Hevea soles, but I'm a little unsure of what to expect from them. I found a shop in Tokyo that has a ridiculous Yuketen shoe with soles of this material in commando guise, and will try to check them out:

https://www.nubian-ave.com/?pid=24297623

To be honest, if I go with a crepe type sole, it will probably be the honey. I really like the look of the Yuketen Country Rangers in tobacco with crepe soles, and I see they have been re-released for the spring.

Any thoughts on how the honey crepe will pair with the chili latigo?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

dorji said:


> It is, because mine are lined too. This, coupled with the thick leather makes for a very substantial shoe. Also, the leather mid sole adds heft. I ordered these to be a tough winter shoe. That lining really adds quite a bit to the feel.
> 
> Good luck in your decisions! and do post pics when all is said and done.


Dorji, thanks for your reply. The 3 eye boat shoe is very interesting. I'm still a little unsure of why this would be "more structured" than the shoe I'm planning (lined chili latigo ranger moc with heavier sole), or is that not what you meant?

Would love to see a few more pics. You have the chili latigo paired with vibram honey mini lug, correct? I saw your earlier photo, but it was a bit tough to get a grasp for the shoe from that photo.

Are you still liking the mini lug sole? It seems like a great option for this shoe. But I might opt for the black, rather than honey.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Dorji, thanks for your reply. The 3 eye boat shoe is very interesting. I'm still a little unsure of why this would be "more structured" than the shoe I'm planning (lined chili latigo ranger moc with heavier sole), or is that not what you meant?
> 
> Would love to see a few more pics. You have the chili latigo paired with vibram honey mini lug, correct? I saw your earlier photo, but it was a bit tough to get a grasp for the shoe from that photo.
> 
> Are you still liking the mini lug sole? It seems like a great option for this shoe. But I might opt for the black, rather than honey.


I'm sure dorji will address this directly, but the 3-eye boat shoe with a lug sole is a bit of a winter trad classic made popular by Timberland. It's more structured, IME, than the ranger moc because it has 360* lacing inside a thick, rolled collar and it's leather lined. It has a bit more of a stout appearance that goes well with a chunkier sole. By comparison, the ranger moc has more of a slim profile, though I can't comment on the lined version.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^That's it exactly Hardline: thick collar and leather lining. The 360 lacing does add a little bit to that area of the shoe. 

I'm sure that any Rancourt shoe with lining and a sturdy sole will be plenty structured. 

Mine will be seldom worn in the summer, I think. I wore them today- 38F and raining off and on... Moved a couch... Went to casual dinner...

They are the #8 CXL, honey mini lug vibram 132 or 232 can't remember. I like the soles still- very tough, no signs of wear. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm sure dorji will address this directly, but the 3-eye boat shoe with a lug sole is a bit of a winter trad classic made popular by Timberland. It's more structured, IME, than the ranger moc because it has 360* lacing inside a thick, rolled collar and it's leather lined. It has a bit more of a stout appearance that goes well with a chunkier sole. By comparison, the ranger moc has more of a slim profile, though I can't comment on the lined version.





dorji said:


> ^^That's it exactly Hardline: thick collar and leather lining. The 360 lacing does add a little bit to that area of the shoe.
> 
> I'm sure that any Rancourt shoe with lining and a sturdy sole will be plenty structured.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you both for explaining the 3 eye boat shoe. It is indeed a very structured and substantial shoe. Kyle at Rancourt actually has the soles used on the classic Timberland linked to above, but I'm not a fan.

Kyle also told me that he has a leather / mini lug sole. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

A couple new shoes and sole options were placed on the Rancourt site:

A ranger moc in color 8 shell, with Tempest outsole: double leather midsole and leather outsole with rubber tap.


And a ranger moc in green shell with the Lactae Hevea outsoles in honey color, and a full leather midsole.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Absolutely love the shoes pictured in the second link (green shell, with honey colored Lactae Hevea soles). Wonder if Rancourt could craft Ranger Mocs in green Chromexcel, rather than the green Shell option. :icon_scratch: They are certainly one incredibly handsome pair of Ranger Mocs!


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

I've looked over their site quite a bit, and can't remember seeing any green CXL, but they seem to have an ample supply of different leathers and I wouldn't be surprised if they had it.

Someone just posted a pic of some beautiful navy shell Rancourt ranger mocs with white stitching and large white eyelets over at styleforum. Gorgeous!

https://www.styleforum.net/t/197413/rancourt-co-shoes-made-in-maine/75#post_5407150


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> I've looked over their site quite a bit, and can't remember seeing any green CXL, but they seem to have an ample supply of different leathers and I wouldn't be surprised if they had it.
> 
> Someone just posted a pic of some beautiful navy shell Rancourt ranger mocs with white stitching and large white eyelets over at styleforum. Gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/197413/rancourt-co-shoes-made-in-maine/75#post_5407150


Bleh. The red and green shoes look like something you'd wear to a tacky Christmas party, and the navy bluchers look like Buster Browns.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

The green with red stitching is definitely not my thing either, but somebody might have needed them MTO for that special Christmas party. The Navy, on the other hand, look great to me. Maybe the wayback effect of the Instagram filter is giving them the Buster Brown look, but I don't think Busters Browns come in shell.

I'm wondering what the midsole is on that navy ranger moc.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how Rancourt's move into shell in unusual colors, and even moreso in unusual (for cordovan) styles plays out. Just the introduction of very standard weejun type beefrolls in color 8 and whiskey was kind of bold, to say nothing of blue shell ranger mocs, and so forth. I wish them well.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)

The Rambler said:


> It will be interesting to see how Rancourt's move into shell in unusual colors, and even moreso in unusual (for cordovan) styles plays out. Just the introduction of very standard weejun type beefrolls in color 8 and whiskey was kind of bold, to say nothing of blue shell ranger mocs, and so forth. I wish them well.


Totally agree. It will be interesting to see if customers are willing to pay for shell in normally non-shell styles of shoes and boots.

I thought this one was a winner, but I don't think this is a standard model or even MTO. Navy shell chukka. One of the few chukkas I've seen from a handsewn maker with a plain toe. 
https://www.styleforum.net/t/197413/rancourt-co-shoes-made-in-maine/60


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, I too wish them well with their new production initiatives! Though, I find myself amused by another reality...we all have our thresholds at which a product's pricing exceeds ones willingness to pay. In other threads members have expressed unwillingness to pay the prices folks like Rancourt and Quoddy and others have set for their upgraded versions of the ubiquitous boat shoe designs. I find both Quoddy Trail and Rancourt's pricing to be generally quite acceptable, but am psychologically forced to pause when faced with paying $575 for a pair of such design, constructed of the finest, most durable materials and clearly so very well crafted! Ranger Mocs are made for hard wear and I just cannot see myself going out and beating up a $575 pair of shoes, walking through the woods. I guess it's true...we all have our price! LOL.


----------

